# Best way to obtain Emissions' Certiicate.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have searched MHF but cannot find this topic.

It is sometimes necessary to be able to provide an Emissions' Certificate, e.g. to get a lower rate on GO box Motorway charges in Austria and Czech Rep.

I believe that recently issued V5Cs do list emissions, items V 1-5, but mine has nothing entered, although I know from LEZ database it is Euro III.

What is the best way to obtain one?

In my case the engine is a Fiat Ducato, unmodified.

Is it best to go to Fiat Italy, Fiat UK or the Converter, Neismann+Bischoff? What info do they require - is VIN no. sufficient?

If anyone has a relevant name in any of these organisation I would appreciate it. 

Thanks for any replies.

Geoff


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Goeff

The best place to go is your MOT station they will do one for you normally I pay between £5 or £10 depending were i go.

They will be able to give you a print out showing the results.

Hope this Helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Geoff is asking about which Euro emissions standard (Euro, 3 4, 5 etc.) our vehicles are manufactured to comply with, not a measurement of the emissions which an MOT centre can do.

It's a question I would also like to know the answer to as I had no idea at all when getting a GoBox and ended up paying the highest rate.

Emission standards, the general idea, explained here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_emission_standards

Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Ray and Alan.

I think what the authorities who require these Certificates are looking for is the evidence as Alan described. I am not sure they would accept a MOT test, albeit VOSA licensed.

Anyway I am in Poland.

Keep the answers coming please everyone.

Geoff


----------

